# WL GSD in shelter in Eugene, OR



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Animal Details


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I could pull her and drive up to Portland or down to Roseburg, I can also go east, if there is a rescue that will take her. However I don't have the 300+ dollars. It also says she is on hold. Anything that I can do to help, just let me know. I can't foster unfortunately.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_My name is Leia and I'm a hero dog!!! A hero animal is one that helps other animals at the shelter by raising money for their care. 'Heroes' have higher adoption fees and this extra money goes to cover the care for special needs animals._ 


Hero dog?? I've never heard of this. What does that really mean?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Deb said:


> _My name is Leia and I'm a hero dog!!! A hero animal is one that helps other animals at the shelter by raising money for their care. 'Heroes' have higher adoption fees and this extra money goes to cover the care for special needs animals._
> 
> 
> Hero dog?? I've never heard of this. What does that really mean?


That it's a purebred or other highly adoptable (like a doodle) that the can charge more money for than a regular old mutt.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Deb said:


> _My name is Leia and I'm a hero dog!!! A hero animal is one that helps other animals at the shelter by raising money for their care. 'Heroes' have higher adoption fees and this extra money goes to cover the care for special needs animals._
> 
> 
> Hero dog?? I've never heard of this. What does that really mean?


It means they put a higher adoption fee on a desirable likely to be adopted dog to offset the cost of less desireable dogs. So her fee of 300 is more than other dogs because they know someone will step up for her and that extra money goes to help pay other dogs bills. 

Not sure how I feel about it, but I bet it works.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I was afraid of that. Also don't know how I feel about it, but perhaps if they have to pay more they'll do better by her? I don't know... I wish people would use breed rescue instead of the local pound.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Deb said:


> I was afraid of that. Also don't know how I feel about it, but perhaps if they have to pay more they'll do better by her? I don't know... *I wish people would use breed rescue instead of the local pound*.


They probably don't because of the extreme invasiveness of the adoption process of many rescues, driver's license, proof of income, employer, the rescue always retaining rights to ownership, many put down GSDs with bred to the standard temperaments and only offer GSDs with Golden Retriever temperaments, already owning another dog, already owning an intact dog, do you own your home, is it a duplex? mobile home? condo? Will somebody be home all day? Etc.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> They probably don't because of the extreme invasiveness of the adoption process of many rescues, driver's license, proof of income, employer, the rescue always retaining rights to ownership, many put down GSDs with bred to the standard temperaments and only offer GSDs with Golden Retriever temperaments, already owning another dog, already owning an intact dog, do you own your home, is it a duplex? mobile home? condo? Will somebody be home all day? Etc.



Sad. I've done Breed Rescue for a National Club, but toy breed. Big difference. Guess I never thought about other breed rescues being different. Yeah... : (


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dogs in shelters not pulled by a rescue are at much higher risk....I have sent quite a few people to pull dogs when they want a GSD and cannot afford (or do not believe in buying from a reputable breeder because "they only want a pet"). Is it ideal? Heck no - it is risky....but those dogs need homes even more desperately than the ones in the rescue system.


Lee


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am sure every rescue is different but I never felt the questions we faced both times we rescued were out of bounds. They asked if I owned my own home or rented, if I was employed, (but not my salary), if my yard was fenced, would the dog basically live inside, previous experience with dogs and if I had ever rescued before and if I had ever returned a dog before and why. They also asked for a vet's contact information and several personal references, all things that I would hope any rescue would ask.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1 yr old, Sable, Female



> My name is Leia and I'm a hero dog!!! A hero animal is one that helps other animals at the shelter by raising money for their care. 'Heroes' have higher adoption fees and this extra money goes to cover the care for special needs animals.
> 
> Do you like other dogs? I seem to like other dogs but would need slow introductions as I can be a bit forward.
> 
> ...


Greenhill Humane Society
88530 Greenhill Road Eugene OR 97402 USA
(541) 689-1503
[email protected]


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

She's beautiful. Aw, and she likes to run. I wish I could get her!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------

